# Unemployment benefit - seikatsu hogo - your rights



## azumi123

I thought I would share my experiences with the Japanese unemployment benefits. No better place to do it than here.

If yo are a long term resident (over 6 months) and have your zairyu card (residents card) and find yourself in a situation where you have no resources then you have the option of seikatsu hogo. 

Rather frowned upon in japanese society ,this is the last resort.

Getting this benefit will entail a visit from an employee of the local seikatsuka to check you are unable to support yourself and have no resources to do so. 
Once an evaluation is made, you are then granted seikatsu hogo. You will need to fill out paper work at your local seikatsuka too. 

Seikatsu hogo will cover the following depending on where you live:

* up to 42, 000 yen rent per month
* water bills uo to 2000 yen
* medical bills including prescriptions
* 85, 000 yen a month for personal expenses such as food

They will also cover your shikikin and reikin if you are moving to a new place.

You will be issued a special insurance card which will cover 100% of your medical charges. This can be used at any clinic or hospital. 

When you register for seikatsu hogo, you may choose to have the money (85, 000) wired to your bank but they will sometimes call you in to collect in person. If you have it wired to your bank it will be there at midnight on the day you are due to receive it. If you are requested to collect it in person then you will get it at the designated times written on the letter they should have sent you 1 week prior. You will need a stamp (hanko) for this. 

Your rent will be wired directly to your estate agent. 

Your water bills will be 0 yen unless you use over 2000 yen worth. Then you will be billed for any amount over 2000 yen. For example : 2200 yen usage - you will get a bill for 200 yen. 
This is more than enough for a single person. 

Be warned : 
If you are requested to collect your money in person, you will be denied if you smell of alcohol or appear to be under the influence of any kind of drug. 

You must also remember that your unemployment must not be your fault. Ie. You didn't quit of your own accord. 

I really recommend having a native speaker with you during the application process as the paperwork requires a good understanding of japanese and involves a lot of very complicated words. 

I can not stress enough : you MUST have a hanko (stamp) to complete this process.


----------



## William b

Can my kid go to university if I apply for sekatsu hogo?


----------

